# Now offering music lessons via Skype



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

Hey Gang,
I just wanted to reach out since there are several of you that have studied with me in the past. Since social distancing measures have been in place, I've moved all of my lessons to Skype and it's going really well. If any of you are looking for Guitar, Bass, Mando, Lap Steel, Pedal Steel, Uke, Theory or Voice lessons, check out www.ajmusicschool.ca . I have some other fantastic teachers on my team if you know of anyone looking for Piano, Violin or Drum lessons. We have been voted top music school in Waterloo region and Wellington county for the last 2 years by the KW Record and Guelph Mercury Tribune. Looking to ramp up your playing while in isolation? We can help.

Cheers!
Adrian Jones
www.ajmusicschool.ca


----------

